
Amazon Unveils Kindle Paperwhite - jpadilla_
http://mashable.com/2012/09/06/kindle-paperwhite/
======
tzs
I'm not sure that name is a good idea. The problem with made-up words that are
close to real words is that it is very easy to read them as a nearby real
word. I keep reading it as "paperweight".

------
mv
Awesome. Free 3G wireless is back on a touch kindle! Hopefully the refresh
rate is increased, browsing on the old keyboard kindle was cumbersome and
slow... but it is still the best device to take traveling... MP3s, Books, and
it is free to check email.

This becomes more true everyday: <http://xkcd.com/548/>

